# Damage to rear bumper.



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

We have bought a wee Skoda Citigo for the wife but it has a scratched bumper.
I have been told not to go the smart repair route as its not as good as a body shop.

How much usually would it cost to spray a bumper we got a quote yesterday for £300 that is bumper off and full respray.

I am not fit enough or good enough to fix it myself so have to get it done by someone else.
https://ibb.co/jVyv3W2
https://ibb.co/ZWjnY02


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

£300 to repair seems rather expensive.

I had a dent on my front bumper that was £200 for bumper of heat up and pop out then full paint 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## TakDetails (Apr 25, 2020)

I’d say £300 is too much. Anything below £200 I’ll be happier with - based on prices I’ve paid/know of people paying for repairs. (In the Midlands that is)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

Cheers J306TD I had a bumper done in 2007 and it was £120 I was surprised by the £300.
Maybe look around for more quotes.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

I would not go down the smart repair route. ( 6-12 mth fix) 

Around £150-£200 for such a small area to be repainted.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Another option. Have you looked at a car breakers?

At least it would have OEM paint.


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

Rappy said:


> Another option. Have you looked at a car breakers?
> 
> At least it would have OEM paint.


Yeah but its the Monte carlo Citigo there around £200 plus delivery.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

I would research a good smart repair company ‘I’ve been told this I’ve been told that’ is a compete load of nonsense.

It comes down the person repairing your car and his skill level, pride and professionalism. I still go to repeat customers I did 3-5 years ago and the repairs look just as good as the day I repaired them. 

The people who have bad experiences with mobile company’s have probably chosen Dave who has the cheapest products and offers the cheapest prices! I know for fact in my van I have £60,000 worth of equipment probably more than most ‘body shops’. I have bodyshops that phone me to rectify work they have done!

I’m assuming the £300 is for the full bumper to be repaired?


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

Rappy said:


> I would not go down the smart repair route. ( 6-12 mth fix)
> 
> Around £150-£200 for such a small area to be repainted.


 I have pressure washed of top coat on a smart repair but it was a cheap £40 job.
Yes full bumper of and repaired then sprayed. SamD


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

BillyT said:


> I have pressure washed of top coat on a smart repair but it was a cheap £40 job.
> Yes full bumper of and repaired then sprayed. SamD


That's a fair price for a full bumper repair strip and fit.

Remember

Remove 
Repair
materials 
Paint
Clear 
Booth usage and bake cycle 
De nib 
Polish
Re Fit 
Costs of over heads 
Wages

When you say £300 is expensive the profit from the job isn't much.


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

SamD said:


> That's a fair price for a full bumper repair strip and fit.
> 
> Remember
> 
> ...


Yeah plenty of hours work in there I now know why the dealer didnt fix it before selling it.
When you look at it that way £300 is fine.
Glad now i didnt say it was Expensive.
I have spoke to the guy and he said he will smart repair it for £150 if i want.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

£150 is about right for a smart repair on that area, done correctly you shouldn’t notice any blends


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

As others have said, £300 is about right.
Some smart repair guys are absolute wizards and their work is perfect. Others are average at best. One of my customers had her 6 month old grey Evoque smart repaired on her rear passenger door....it's terrible, and stands out like a sore thumb!


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Very good price as most folks have no idea of what’s involved.
I painted for 30 years so know exactly what is required lol
Now we just do mechanical work but the guy we use for smart repairs is amazing and gives a lifetime warranty on his work, obviously this does not include problems from external damage etc.
Modern Smart repairs are now WAY better than they were even 5 years ago as technology has changed a lot in materials they have to work with.
Obviously you need a paint guy who has a passion for his job and wants to present a perfectly finished panel etc.


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

I’m not a bodyshop person but in my work i call on them and some of these guys are making £20 per hour! It’s such a labour intensive job and takes real skill to get it right.

I’d challenge anyone to find a workshop that would service/work on your car for that sort of money per hour.

IMHO £300 is about right.


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

I would agree that £300 is a fair price to remove, repair, repaint and refit a bumper. We've used a number of smart repair companies over the years, whilst I am not saying they are all poor, in my opinion the job, whilst acceptable if you are selling the car and want it patching up, you simply cannot repaint a car outside underneath a gazebo. As I said, that is my opinion from seeing the work of a few. But it is correct that techniques and materials have come on leaps and bounds in recent years. The biggest problems I have noticed when we have used them, is that the paint colour can be difficult for some to match depending on the conditions outside, dark skies and bright sunlight can be troublesome. Also, painting a car outside in windy conditions makes for some interesting paint finishes.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Our (independent) Honda approved bodyshop did a friends Juke rear bumper for me.

Someone had reversed in to her. Light cosmetic damage.
Bumper off, filled, repaired, fully repainted.

Top quality job - I'd have been happy with a repair like that on my Porsche.

£200 + vat

It was the metallic black with gold flake in it.
Totally matched up with the rest of the paintwork.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I’d get a few quotes in from a few different places.

As for smart repairs, I’ve never really been much of a fan, mainly because of previous experiences of those that are local. Not work directly to my vehicles, but friends vehicles etc. 

I understand SamD’s standpoint as I’ve personally painted parts on vehicles myself and had very good results, so if I can do it, someone with good equipment and a decent attitude can get decent results. 

For the size of that bumper, £300 is more than I’d want to pay for it as the rest of the bumper is completely fine I’m guessing?

So, a smart repair is probably the best method to use, just make sure you stress to the potential vendor, that you’re really particular about it and you’re sceptical about the process. They should be understanding


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

20vKarlos said:


> I'd get a few quotes in from a few different places.
> 
> For the size of that bumper, £300 is more than I'd want to pay for it as the rest of the bumper is completely fine I'm guessing?


Yes the whole car looks great it is frustrating that this is the only part with any mark on it. 
This is my wifes car she doesn't care about the scratch.
Her words where i will most likely put more on the car.

You know what it is like we have OCD on here and anything i drive needs to look good.

I have some of the paint we got it for the parking sensors that our getting fitted the match is spot on.
I was thinking to tidy it up maybe just touch it up with a small art brush.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

BillyT said:


> Yes the whole car looks great it is frustrating that this is the only part with any mark on it.
> This is my wifes car she doesn't care about the scratch.
> Her words where i will most likely put more on the car.
> 
> ...


Agreed :thumb:

My OCD would get the better of me.

Mrs Rappy kept kerbing her wheels & I got them fixed asap!!

I think I spent close to a £1000 on repairs over the 3 yrs she had the car :lol::lol:

Based on what your wife said, I think I would get a super fine art brush & touch up. Remember, less is more & you need to build it up in layers.


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

If the person doing the smart repair has the correct tools and guy I use has, sun gun light and a digital paint sampler (Spectrophotometer)which sorts out what pigments required any kind of light makes no difference to the colour match.
We are lucky though as I have a spare workshop I let him use so he is never outside.

He did the nearside rear bumper on my 440i after some clown caught it in a car park, I have to say I 100% can not see the repair in any way shape or form and am fully confident in its looks and longevity.
If you find a good outfit you will have zero issues.

Was right where the light next to my head is, difficult on pics to see properly i understand.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

I do stress you really need to do your research when picking a smart repair. Check his social media pages, does he bag the car up ect. explain to him what standard you expect ask for small things such as liability insurance and what warranty he offers with his repairs.

Unfortunately a high percentage of mobile repair technicians are not very good and you can see that from people's messages on here.

Find a good one and you will be more than happy!


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Agree 100%, check them out, me I am 1000% happy with my guy, hope anyone requiring this kind of service gets what I get :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

BillyT said:


> Yes the whole car looks great it is frustrating that this is the only part with any mark on it.
> This is my wifes car she doesn't care about the scratch.
> *Her words where i will most likely put more on the car. *
> 
> ...


Based on this alone... I'd save the £300 for when yourself looking to sell the car as if this is the case, just live with it.


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

Rappy said:


> I would not go down the smart repair route. ( 6-12 mth fix)


Absolute nonesense. What do you think happens after 6-12 months? The paint dissolves? Maybe on a cheap £50 1 hour bodge but not with a reputable repairer.

Same as in any trade, If you use the right person and don't expect a decent job for £50 then the work will be of quality. A proper modern SMART repair involves exactly the same process, paints and materials that a bodyshop would use and the repair will have the exact same life expectancy.


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

Ok so an update i have had a couple of prices a Smart repair starting at £150 in a paint shop. One £180 on the street outside my home and 3 garages bumper off £300,£360 and one the job was to small and time limiting for them to make a profit so £700.

I spoke to the dealer that sold the car and he has said he will ask the local guy that does there repairs to give me a call and he says they use smart repairs all the time and have never had a complaint. 

This is bull poop my friend complained to them about over spray all over there car and they said there was no smart repair done to the car but he saw the car 2 weeks before with a scratch. 

I have to decide where to go now i have parking sensors getting fitted so i think it would be best to get them done first.
@20vKarlos i might just take your advice but my OCD is getting at me. Maybe cheaper to get some counseling instead.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Billy, 
Was speaking to a friend last night who used a guy called Tom Patterson to repair his front and rear bumpers (not smart repair) and it was around £200 for both. 

I'll send you his details. 

Cheers

Niall

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

Cookies said:


> Billy,
> Was speaking to a friend last night who used a guy called Tom Patterson to repair his front and rear bumpers (not smart repair) and it was around £200 for both.
> 
> I'll send you his details.
> ...


 Cheers mate replied to you.


----------

